# CoreAudio: GuitarRig + iMic



## HateEternal (Dec 6, 2004)

Howdy,

After falling in love with  GuitarRig on my G5, i figured I would try it on my iBook. I have to use my iMic to plug the guitar in because as we all know the iBooks only have audio out and a built in mic. I can't seem to get it to use the iMic for audio input, I select it as the default input device in System Preferences(which works fine on the G5, i can go between S/PDIF and line in while in guitar rig and it works fine) but it only will use the built in mic. I can't find any setting in guitar rig to change this.

What I am assuming is because GuitarRig uses CoreAudio the iMic isn't supported.

Anyone want to confirm or tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 7, 2004)

What is GuitarRig and where might I check it out? I play bass 

As for your sound issue, it seems that every time I try recording with a program that if it uses its own processing for sound it tends to override all but the built in mic as audio input.

However, if you set up and test the iMic before opening the program and make sure it's working, then your program might recognize it immediately. 

Let us know what else you find out/try.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 7, 2004)

oops. Found it:

http://osxaudio.com/index.php?story=977


----------



## HateEternal (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't  been able to get it to work in GuitarRig but the iMic works in SoundStudio.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 8, 2004)

GuitarRig, like ProTools, might have its own sound driver that overrides the iMic. The iMic needs to have the program be aware of the system sound input in order to function.

Thinking


----------

